# Squee ate a bandaid



## Celeste_Eden (Jan 18, 2005)

i sliced my toe open a few days ago, and i've had a bandaid on it which i change daily. the other day, i got out of the shower and took the old bandad off and threw it in the trash and put a new one on my poor bruised toe>.< while i was doing that, squee dug in the trash and pulled the bandaid out and was playing with it. i tried to grab it away from him, but he ran off with it in his mouth and next thing i knew, he swallowed it! it is the fabric type bandaid, and this was several days ago and he is pooping just fine, so i'm pretty sure it'll just pass through. it just thought it was funny that my stupid cat ate a bandaid....>.<


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

The things they eat! I especially love how they run away. You feel like he's going, "This is my band-aid, you're not going to eat it!" And that they're all proud of themselves for having stolen something.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Yes, I think that should pass through OK. These cats!! They're like little kids!!


----------



## Celeste_Eden (Jan 18, 2005)

oh yeah, the bandaid was also non-medicated with nothing on it, just the cloth sticky part and the little white pad. no anti-biotics or neosporin or anything like that. just a plain old bandaid.


----------

